
Surveying the Attitude of Physicists Concerning Foundations of Quantum Mechanics - mathgenius
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.00676
======
The_suffocated
"A survey was sent out to 1234 physicists affiliated to 8 different
universities. 149 responded to the questions..."

The sample looks too biased (just 8 different universities) and the response
rate is low (149 out of 1234 physicists). Makes me wonder how representative
this sample is.

